# supervisor



## mtmjr

I was just wondering how to translate "supervisor" into Catalan.  Here is the context:

_Senyor Lee és un conductor d'autobús.  Seva dona el condueix a la estació on se presenta a seu/seva "*supervisor*"._

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ampurdan

Hola mtmjr:

I don't understand the context very well. Perhaps, I'd do if you put your sentence in English.

"Supervisor", like the person who checks the tickets in public transportation, is also "supervisor/a" in Catalan.


----------



## mtmjr

Here, supervisor is more like "boss".  He has to check in with his boss/supervisor before going off to his bus.


----------



## Namarne

mtmjr said:


> _*El *senyor Lee és _un _conductor d'autobús. *La *seva dona el _condueix_ *porta* a *l**'*estació, on *es* presenta *al* seu_/seva_ *supervisor*._


Hola, 

_Supervisor _existeix en català. No estic segur, però crec que pot anar bé en aquest context. 

Salutacions, 
N

(EDIT: Potser aleshores aniria millor: _on es presenta a l'encarregat,_ o _al seu superior_.)


----------



## ampurdan

Yes, "encarregat", "superior" or "cap" could work, I think.


----------



## mtmjr

Is "encarregat" slang or some sort of colloquialism?  (It doesn't show up in online dictionaries...)  Either way, is is masculine or feminine?  Also, if I use "supervisor", would it mean "boss" or would it mean "ticket checker"?


----------



## Namarne

mtmjr said:


> Is "encarregat" slang or some sort of colloquialism?


Not at all. It comes from "càrrec" (_charge_): the person in charge.  





> Either way, is is masculine or feminine?


Masculine: _encarregat_. 
Feminine: _encarregada_.  





> Also, if I use "supervisor", would it mean "boss" or would it mean "ticket checker"?


Well, I think it's generally used for "ticket checker", but in this sentece, it would be understood as "boss", or rather as someone who supervises, who keeps watch on your work.


----------



## mtmjr

With all these words floating around, I'm unsure which to use.  Is there one that feels right for the given context?


----------



## Namarne

ampurdan said:


> Yes, "encarregat", "superior" or "cap" could work, I think.


I agree with ampurdan. (I'd choose "encarregat", but that's a personal option. If you choose it, it's better not to add the possesive: _el seu superior, el seu cap_, but _l'encarregat_.)


----------



## dafne.ne

_Hi,

My proposal:

_El Senyor Lee és un conductor d'autobús. La seva dona el porta a la estació on es presenta al seu encarregat.

Although "supervisor" will be also Ok, but it's seldom used here.

As suggested by Ampurdan, to count on the English context would help us.


----------



## Namarne

dafne.ne said:


> El *s*enyor Lee és un conductor d'autobús. La seva dona el porta a *l'*estació, on es presenta (al seu) a l'encarregat.


----------



## ernest_

The problem with "encarregat" is that it feels strange with the possessive pronoun, in my opinion. You could say "...es presenta a l'encarregat", but "...es presenta al _seu_ encarregat" doesn't sound quite right. Whereas, "supervisor" works well with and without the possessive.


----------



## mtmjr

How about this then:

_El senyor Lee és conductor d'autobús.  La seva dona el porta a l'estació on es presenta a l'encarregat._

On a side note (hopefully not too far off topic...), are possessives in Catalan _always_ preceded by an article such as in "*La *seva dona"?


----------



## Namarne

mtmjr said:


> _El senyor Lee és conductor d'autobús.  La seva dona el porta a l'estació on es presenta a l'encarregat._


That sounds correct to me. 


> On a side note (hopefully not too far off topic...), are possessives in Catalan _always_ preceded by an article such as in "*La *seva dona"?


Yes, always, nowadays and in the normative Catalan. (There are other regional forms: mon pare [my father], ma germana [my sister], ton amic [your friend], ta dona [your wife], son tiet [his/her uncle], sa mare [his/her mother], nostre Senyor [our Lord]...) It's nice to know they exist, but I think it's not necessary to think about them when learning.


----------



## dafne.ne

Gracies Namarne per acabar la feina.

Només em vaig fixar en la manca d'articles.


----------

